# I couldn't sleep...So I wrote this



## Duncan Formosa (Mar 15, 2021)

The other night I was tossing and turning and had this idea in my head, so I decided to record it. I'm still debating whether to keep it as a solo piano or add some strings as well to change up the colour. 

Also think I might have milked the ending a bit. Curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## chrisr (Mar 15, 2021)

Lovely work Duncan! I _wouldn't _add the strings personally. I think that texturally, it's complete.
I would love to know what might happen to that melody if you (briefly) moved slightly further away from the harmonic root in that final section before coming back for the sweet ending? That might add _more_ colour than bringing in a new instrument/timbre?


----------



## davidson (Mar 15, 2021)

I thought the first minute or so was fantastic, then you lost me. *Really* liked the first minute though


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 15, 2021)

It is gorgeous. I get a Genesis vibe (think Winds & Wuthering LP, 1976). 
As Genesis were masters of the craft of song writing you'd do well to 'av a listen. 
Funnily there is even a sleep related song on that LP: "Unquiet Slumbers for the Sleepers." Synchronicity?
Good luck.


----------



## YuyaoSG (Mar 15, 2021)

You can add some cello solo.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 15, 2021)

You can also leave it just as it is and it's something many will listen to again. Maybe in the future you'll want to expand on it but don't force it. It's a beautiful piece on its own. Good job buddy!


----------



## petec (Mar 16, 2021)

Very pleasant piece. I particularly favour the earlier sectiono as the melody is introduced. Peronally I would tend to add a little (very little, non-distracting, and under the piano) to add further interest and support - but it certainly works as a solo piano piece.

It sounded like Insomnia was not so bad a thing after all - pleasant and meandering in the dark of night, with twinkles  

thank you for placing this for scrutinous ears.

All the best with it.


----------



## Illico (Mar 16, 2021)

You can keep this version and make another one, orchestral.


----------



## Duncan Formosa (Mar 16, 2021)

davidson said:


> I thought the first minute or so was fantastic, then you lost me. *Really* liked the first minute though


What do you think made you lose it? I'm curious to see how I can improve it's effectivness.


----------



## Duncan Formosa (Mar 17, 2021)

Illico said:


> You can keep this version and make another one, orchestral.


I think I might do that at some point after I shorten it a bit. Think it overstays it's welcome a bit just now.


----------



## JoachimL (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Leon Willett (Mar 17, 2021)

I enjoyed it! A simple, heartfelt piece. 

Someone suggesting taking things further harmonically in the middle, which I might agree with, but then the feeling of insomnia isn't exactly a journey... more of a floating in the same place. 

May I ask what piano sample this is? It's a nice warm felty sound.


----------



## Duncan Formosa (Mar 17, 2021)

Leon Willett said:


> I enjoyed it! A simple, heartfelt piece.
> 
> Someone suggesting taking things further harmonically in the middle, which I might agree with, but then the feeling of insomnia isn't exactly a journey... more of a floating in the same place.
> 
> May I ask what piano sample this is? It's a nice warm felty sound.


I used the Alicia Keys patch and I think the preset was large hall audience or something like that.


----------



## milford59 (Mar 17, 2021)

It’s a very nice piece - if I had the skills to write it, and it was mine, I would end it at 2:15.


----------



## BassClef (Mar 17, 2021)

Really beautiful... I do agree with Milford59 that the multi repetitions at the end tended to loose my attention. So perhaps a little shorter, or a modulation then back. But well done!


----------



## DarinD (Mar 17, 2021)

Beautiful job. I really liked your expression throughout the piece. Nice piece AND nice playing!


----------



## Duncan Formosa (Mar 18, 2021)

I've shortened the ending of the piece now. I think think it doesn't overstay it's welcome anymore which is a start. Might still do some tweaking to it.


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 18, 2021)

Duncan, I think you've nailed the song.
If you are tweaking anything: for the ending try a slow descending treble line starting from the 5th register down to the 4th register before your final G chord: b -a-f# - e - d -e-d-b-a-g.
A descending pentatonic riff to unwind on.
Just an idea. Edit: added mp3 demo.


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 18, 2021)

excellent work!


----------



## sinkd (Mar 18, 2021)

davidson said:


> I thought the first minute or so was fantastic, then you lost me. *Really* liked the first minute though


No clue. What?


----------



## sinkd (Mar 18, 2021)

Duncan Formosa said:


> The other night I was tossing and turning and had this idea in my head, so I decided to record it. I'm still debating whether to keep it as a solo piano or add some strings as well to change up the colour.
> 
> Also think I might have milked the ending a bit. Curious what everyone thinks.



Really lovely. Just enough time to develop the main melodic gesture. Well balanced harmonic variety without being gratuitous. Loved it!


----------



## petec (Mar 19, 2021)

A beautiful re-do, great sound, pleasant and interesting all the way through.

A joy to listen to.

Good one, Duncan


----------

